# Comedy films that made you laugh the most?



## Eric S. Kim (Oct 22, 2014)

Which comedy film(s) of all kinds made you laugh the most?

Personally, I'd have to go with _Spaceballs_, _Pineapple Express_, and _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_. Mel Brooks and the Pythons are truly the kings of modern comedy.

[size=10pt]"Did you see anything?."
"No, sir. I haven't seen you playing with your dolls again."
"Good!"
[/size]


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Flying High
Police Academy

Very dated now, but when they first came out...

No single film has made me laugh harder than those 2.

With one exception. I saw a movie once called The Treasure Hunt, and largely because of the person in the seat in front, I've never laughed so hard in a movie theater before or since. 2 groups of people in adjacent seats watching a funny movie. Comments started in one row were finished in the other row. And especially this one guy who made funny into hilarious. I've never seen it since. I dont know if it even made it to video, let alone dvd.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Caddyshack.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Sandpiper said:


> The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming



That is one of the funniest movies ever !!

_IT'S A MAD, MAD, MAD, MAD WORLD _and _AIRPLANE_....still hold their own for giggles also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Spy, just saw it.

Betsy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

In terms of laughing the most, probably "Airplane", if for no other reason than the sheer number of funny gags, lines, etc. that were packed into it.

As for "The Russians Are Coming...", I have very fond memories of that film, though it's been a long time since I've seen it -- and now I'll be off after posting this to see if/where it's available for streaming or purchase.

All in all, probably my _favorite_ comedy film is "Young Frankenstein", but not just based on how much I laughed.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

Airplane, was called Flying High in Australia.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Everyone here is listing my favorites:

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World (just re-watched recently; movie debut of Jonathan Winters)
The Russians are Coming (lots of similarities to Mad Mad World--but that's a good thing)
Airplane
Monty Python and the Holy Grail (I almost fell out of my seat in the movie theater, I was laughing so hard)
Young Frankenstein

but I also have one no one else has mentioned (yet):

The Producers -- the original one with Zero Mostel and Gene Wilder. Whenever I need a pick-me-up, I just watch the first 20 minutes...LOL

L


----------



## DGS (Sep 25, 2013)

TimothyEllis said:


> Airplane, was called Flying High in Australia.


check out a movie from your part of the world, Castle. It's about a guy who is trying to get squeezed out by the big guys to sell his house. It is not gag humor, but it is f*cking hilarious.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Several that have already been mentioned, especially Holy Grail, Spaceballs, and Airplane!. The Russians Are Coming was only recently released on Blu-ray, I would've bought it except price is kind of high now. I think it can be streamed.  i'm surprised to see it listed, I think of it as pretty obscure nowadays. 

Murder by Death is good, and the original To Be or Not To Be is great. I have not seen the Miel Brooks remake since it was out in the theater. The original was Carole Lombard's last movie before she died in a plane crash. To Be is different than most of the movies we've listed in that instead of being a running sequence of gags, it is a funny story. Though admittedly a funny story with a lot of gags!


----------



## DK Mok (Jan 3, 2015)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Murder by Death is good.


Gosh, I remember Murder by Death! I think Clue (with Tim Curry) was in a similar vein.

Monty Python and the Holy Grail is on my list too, and I still have fond memories of This Is Spinal Tap.

I'm also a fan of The Philadelphia Story (with Katharine Hepburn) and Charade (with Audrey Hepburn), although I don't know if they'd be considered laugh-out-loud funny these days. Likewise with Singing in the Rain. Still, they made me laugh.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Blues Brothers and Life of Brian are all time favorites - can't see them often enough. More recently, Alpha Papa is brilliant.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

When I first saw "This is Spinal Tap", I was laughing so hard it literally hurt.  My diaphragm was on fire.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Three Amigos kept me laughing. Also some of the early Pink Panther movies. I have to go back and refresh myself with some of the movies mentioned here.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> Three Amigos kept me laughing. Also some of the early Pink Panther movies. I have to go back and refresh myself with some of the movies mentioned here.


Second on the Pink Panther. Shot in the Dark had me in stitches.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

metal134 said:


> When I first saw "This is Spinal Tap", I was laughing so hard it literally hurt. My diaphragm was on fire.


Spinal Tap was hysterical, no doubt about it--which leads me to think of other Christopher Guest movies, including *Best in Show* and *A Mighty Wind*. It is amazing to think that all the lines in those movies are improvised (although they are not done in one take, they are improvised over several tries).

Then, thinking of those movies makes me think of Eugene Levy which makes me think of another all-time favorite, *Splash*. Just the other day, I was quoting John Candy's famous line, "When I find something that works, I stick with it!"

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> Three Amigos kept me laughing. Also some of the early Pink Panther movies. I have to go back and refresh myself with some of the movies mentioned here.


I had a memory of the *Pink Panther* being absolutely hysterical so I went back and re-watched it a few years ago. It's still funny, but a very different pace (one might say languorous) than more recent comedies. It's still funny but in a very different way than a lot of the movies on this list.

And of course, how could I forget two of my all time favorite movies which always make me laugh: *Adventures in Babysitting* and *Ferris Bueller's Day Off*.

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Like so many others have said, DH and I still laugh every time we watch Young Frankenstein or Monty Python and the Holy Grail.

I would add the old Danny Kaye movie Court Jester and several Bill Murray movies, especially Stripes!


----------



## MarkdownFanatic (Jan 14, 2014)

"Dinner For One", hands down. It's been making large swathes of Europe laugh themselves silly every New Year's Eve since 1963 -- except the Brits, who supposedly can't see anything odd in that kind of party, being a nation of eccentrics  If you've never seen this short (approx. 11 minutes), but superb masterpiece, you can find it here : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lzQxjGL9S0 -- warning : will make your sides seriously sore!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

One of the funniest TV series I watched faithfully was a BBC broadcast of Good Neighbors. I think that was the name. If I remember correctly it ran in the late 80s. I have not checked Netflix to see if I can stream the series. It was hilarious. Does anyone else remember it?


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

I still think _*Some Like It Hot*_ was one of the funniest movies ever made. And _Don Juan DeMarco_ always makes me smile for being so gently funny, goofy, a bit sentimental - and brilliantly acted.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

A Fish Called Wanda
Bridesmaids


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Scout said:


> A Fish Called Wanda


Loved this one too.
But my absolute favorite is the original The In-Laws with Peter Falk & Alan Arkin.
plus Bringing Up Baby (Katherine Hepburn & Cary Grant)
and Animal House


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Not my favorite by any means, and I'm not proud of this, but Team America, World Police may have had me laughing harder than any movie I can think of. Watched it at home and had to get up and leave the room at one point I was laughing so hard. Whether it was my mood at the time or what, I don't know. Not exactly highbrow humor!  

But I loved a lot of the movies mentioned above, including Young Frankenstein & most any Mel Brooks movie (Blazing Saddles, Robin Hood: Men in Tights, etc, etc). And I remember thinking The Great Race was a laff riot when I was in high school.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My favorite laugh out loud movie is _Top Secret!_ I think it was Vel Kilmer's first movie and it's a hilarious spoof on spy movies and a few other things.

But my list is also very long since I tend to watch things that make me laugh:
_Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure
Better Off Dead
Adventures in Babysitting
Mannequin
Winnie the Pooh
Airplane
Office Space
The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the Eighth Dimension
Back to the Future
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Beetlejuice
Despicable Me
Spy
Weird Science
Earth Girls are Easy_

And while not precisely comedies, I still laugh like a maniac at parts of _Big Trouble in Little China_, _Labyrinth_, and _Princess Bride_.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Not my favorite by any means, and I'm not proud of this, but Team America, World Police may have had me laughing harder than any movie I can think of. Watched it at home and had to get up and leave the room at one point I was laughing so hard. Whether it was my mood at the time or what, I don't know. Not exactly highbrow humor! ...


Yep, which I why I picked "Airplane". There are many comedy films I would rate above it, but per the thread's title, none of them made me actually laugh as much as it did.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Liar, Liar 
Beverly Hills Cop 
The Long, Long Trailer
Madea's Witness Protection
Any Abbot & Costello film.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Not my favorite by any means, and I'm not proud of this, but Team America, World Police may have had me laughing harder than any movie I can think of. Watched it at home and had to get up and leave the room at one point I was laughing so hard. Whether it was my mood at the time or what, I don't know. Not exactly highbrow humor!
> 
> But I loved a lot of the movies mentioned above, including Young Frankenstein & most any Mel Brooks movie (Blazing Saddles, Robin Hood: Men in Tights, etc, etc). And I remember thinking The Great Race was a laff riot when I was in high school.


Rat Race http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0250687/did this for me, I'm not sure if it was the group of friends that I watched it with, the overall mood or if it was just that good, but I could not breathe for a large part of the movie. Haven't watched it since so not sure if it was a one off.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

_Blazing Saddles_ and _History of the World, Part 1_. Only Mel Brooks could get away with movies like that. I think one of the funniest moments came from outside the movie, when my nephew in his second year of college saw _History of the World_ for the first time. At 11 PM I get a call from him saying, "'It's good ta be da king!' I've been hearing you say that my whole freakin' life and I couldn't figure out what you were talking about!"

We still laugh over that&#8230; 

_Airplane_ and the _Police Squad_ movies had me laughing the hardest in the theaters. Having a large crowd of people around you laughing out loud just makes you laugh harder, and those movies had some very funny gags.

My favorite story from that was Leslie Nielsen had a reputation in Hollywood for being a clown on the set. When the producers came up with the idea for Airplane, the director asked, "How much would we have to pay Leslie Nielsen to take the part?" At the same time, Nielsen got hold of the script through his agent and asked, "How much will I have to pay them to give me this role?"

And for sheer camp and goofiness, let's not leave _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_ out of the list!


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

A lot of my favourites have come up at least once, especially Team America: World Police!

Others include:

Spy
Life of Brian
Quest For The Holy Grail
Minions (I know, I know... we were the only adults in the cinema, but we laughed louder than any of the kids, and at one point we were even shushed by a pair of 9 year olds sitting in the row in front!)
Four Weddings & A Funeral (when I first saw it in the 90s, anyway, much less so these days)
Ghostbusters ("No human could stack books like this.")
The Princess Bride ("Stop saying that!")
Withnail & I ("We've come on holiday by mistake!")
This Is Spinal Tap
Grand Budapest Hotel
Shaun of the Dead ("All right. But dogs _can_ look up.")
Hot Fuzz ("A great big bushy beard!")
The World's End ("**** off back to Legoland, you *****!")

And a bunch of French films that I tend not to list any more because it just makes me look pretentious


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My DVD of "The Russians Are Coming..." arrived yesterday, and I definitely enjoyed watching it last night. It's a wonderful movie -- and the "making of" extra was interesting, too -- but generally not a constant source of laughing out loud.


----------



## German_Translator (Jul 26, 2015)

_One, Two, Three_ by Billy Wilder.
Great comedy, bad timing, as it appeared shortly after the Berlin Wall was built.

James Cagney is simply fantastic in this movie!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

This thread lists many of the movies in our collection.  DH mentioned another film: _A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum_.



Jane917 said:


> One of the funniest TV series I watched faithfully was a BBC broadcast of Good Neighbors. I think that was the name. If I remember correctly it ran in the late 80s. I have not checked Netflix to see if I can stream the series. It was hilarious. Does anyone else remember it?


Absolutely! Back in the late 70s, when DH and I were working at a toy store, we would often get home in time to watch this show. One night, in early December, we were exhausted when we got home but we turned on the TV because we didn't want to miss an episode. It happened to be the episode where the Goods were exhausted. We laughed hysterically! That one half hour episode was better than a full night of sleep. 

We have all the episodes and the special performances of "The Good Life" (UK) / "Good Neighbors" (US) on VHS and DVD. We watch the these regularly and DH and I are working towards finding "it" as well. (We even named one of our roosters Lenin/Lennon.  )


----------



## Kazak (Jul 21, 2015)

Meemo said:


> *Not my favorite by any means, and I'm not proud of this, but Team America, World Police may have had me laughing harder than any movie I can think of. Watched it at home and had to get up and leave the room at one point I was laughing so hard. Whether it was my mood at the time or what, I don't know. Not exactly highbrow humor! *
> 
> But I loved a lot of the movies mentioned above, including Young Frankenstein & most any Mel Brooks movie (Blazing Saddles, Robin Hood: Men in Tights, etc, etc). And I remember thinking The Great Race was a laff riot when I was in high school.


No reason at all to be ashamed, especially when I tell you that The Spongebob Movie: Sponge Out of Water is the most recent film I've seen that has caused me to laugh out loud!


----------



## Shei Darksbane (Jan 31, 2015)

Fired Up.

If you'd told me that a buddy comedy about a pair of high school jocks who join the cheerleading team so they can go to cheer camp to have a chance at more chicks... would become one of my favorite comedies of all time... I'd have laughed in your face.

But it has some of the best witty repartee I've seen in a comedy film in ages. The main characters have insanely awesome chemistry.
It's CLEVER humor.
Mixed with making fun of those cheerleader movies.
I dig.


----------



## derek alvah (Jul 2, 2010)

There's Something About Mary and the first Anchorman are two of my all time favorites. Lets throw DodgeBall in there also.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I find, "Evil Roy Slade" to be really funny. But the movie that made me laugh the loudest and longest is, "The Gods Must Be Crazy". Also, "Robin Hood - Men in Tights" is up there near the top.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

RV with Robin Williams and Mrs Doutfire


----------



## Mortiferus (Aug 12, 2015)

Well last week it was 22 jump street.
Others favorites includes Planes Trains & Automobiles, Vacation series, There's something about Mary...

Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Life Of Brian,Porky's, Dragnet with Dan Akroyd, my personal choice for the most laughs The Pink Panther with Peter Sellers.  My favorite scene is the old man crossing the street, sitting down to watch the race crash.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Kind Hearts and Coronets
Some Like it Hot
Blazing Saddles
Young Frankenstein
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Airplane


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

NapCat said:


> That is one of the funniest movies ever !!
> 
> _IT'S A MAD, MAD, MAD, MAD WORLD _and _AIRPLANE_....still hold their own for giggles also.


Exactly what I was going to say! Russians Are Coming, Mad Mad World, and Airplane...classics, still funny after all these years.

Eddie Murphy's RAW was.. well, raw. But laugh-til-your-sides-ache funny.

A couple of recent movies that made me LOL (literally, not just an occasional snicker) are SPY and TRAINWRECK. Laughed so hard I cried.

DMac


----------



## Mortiferus (Aug 12, 2015)

Hollywood detective I like to add 😏 
Tapatalk @ Lumia


----------



## writerbee (May 10, 2013)

CegAbq said:


> Loved this one too.
> But my absolute favorite is the original The In-Laws with Peter Falk & Alan Arkin.
> plus Bringing Up Baby (Katherine Hepburn & Cary Grant)
> and Animal House


 Yes! A FISH CALLED WANDA - that scene where he ends up upside down--laughed 'til I cried. 
And THE IN-LAWS -- "Serpentine! serpentine!" LOL!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Posted the other day and suddendly remembered another movie that is hysterical.  Zorro The Gay Blade. It stars George Hamilton.  Zorro is a twin, his brother is hurt, He takes over for his twin, it might be the funniest movie ever made.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

crebel said:


> Like so many others have said, DH and I still laugh every time we watch Young Frankenstein or Monty Python and the Holy Grail.
> 
> I would add the old Danny Kaye movie Court Jester and several Bill Murray movies, especially Stripes!


The pellet with the poison's in the vessel with the pestle. The chalice from the palace has the brew that is true."

_My Cousin Vinny_ always has me laughing out loud.


----------



## Lou Harpr (Nov 5, 2014)

Some Like It Hot, Young Frankenstein, Monty Python Live at the Hollywood Bowl.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Groundhog Day, Tootsie, Grumpy Old Men


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> _My Cousin Vinny_ always has me laughing out loud.


One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

writerbee said:


> ... And THE IN-LAWS -- "Serpentine! serpentine!" LOL!


YES!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Re "My Cousin Vinny"


Betsy the Quilter said:


> One of my all time favorite movies.


Agreed


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> Re "My Cousin Vinny"Agreed


"The two yutes"


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

_Take the Money and Run. Bananas_ Believe it or not, Woody Allen used to be extremely funny.

_Galaxy Quest._


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tony Richards said:


> _Take the Money and Run. Bananas_ Believe it or not, Woody Allen used to be extremely funny.
> 
> _Galaxy Quest._


I love Galaxy Quest. I even watch the outtakes. Have you seen the GQ 20th anniversary special? It's almost as good as the movie.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Airplane
Monty Python and the Holy Grail
Raising Arizona


----------



## MLKatz (Sep 8, 2012)

"Being There" starring Peter Sellers


----------

